
Tax Non-Compliance Detection [pdf] - tmaxxcar
http://taxprof.typepad.com/files/taxpaper.pdf
======
tmaxxcar
I know that this was originally posted as a write-up by the New York Times,
but I figured it would be nice to have a look at the actual paper. This goes
in-depth on the various approaches taken, which may be of more interest to
some people here.

